# Question about Capers



## jpinmaryland (Apr 14, 2005)

This will sound dumb but...."Non pareil capers." What the heck does that mean anyhow?

I mean does anyone sell "Pareil capers?" What's up with non pareil?


----------



## Ishbel (Apr 14, 2005)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> This will sound dumb but...."Non pareil capers." What the heck does that mean anyhow?
> 
> I mean does anyone sell "Pareil capers?" What's up with non pareil?


 
Non pareil means 'without equal'....


----------



## Raine (Apr 14, 2005)

It is a vareity of caper.

capers


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2005)

A "Non Pareil" is a little round ball used for cake decoration. They are the size of a BB.

So "Non pareil caper" is referring to the *size* of the caper berry. They would be the small ones most commonly found in supermarkets.

I general, you can use most any supermarket caper berry.  The large ones (olive size) areused more for snacking and garnish


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 14, 2005)

A non pareil caper comes from Southern France and is considered the finest - hence the "without equal" in the name


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2005)

Nonpareil capers can come from France, but it's more likely that they come from Spain or Turkey or Morocco (where most capers we buy in the supermarket come from)

Capers are graded by size, the smallest of which are referred to as "nonpareil." Maybe that's because they are considered the best, but it's still a refernce to the size of the berry. One of the links below is to the chart rainee posted. 

http://www.gourmetfoodstore.com/condiments/condiments-details-6795.asp

http://www.worldpantry.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ProductDisplay?prmenbr=127573&prrfnbr=149778



http://www.mexgrocer.com/13237.html



http://www.victoriapacking.com/capers.html



http://www.shopnatural.com/html/16568.htm


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 14, 2005)

I really had no idea of all that. Very interesting thanks.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks, jpinmaryland for the question. Coincidentally, my coworkers and I had this very discussion at lunch today.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 15, 2005)

it was one of those naive questions that are actually worth getting an answer to.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 15, 2005)

jpi there are no stupid questions.  I love capers.  A thing than happened with three of my girlfriends and I were having a night out for dinner.  One of the friends ordered grilled salmon.  When it arrived at the table it looked winderful and I was actually sorry I had not ordered it, anyway my friend leans over and whispers "why are there little green peas all over the plate?"  I informed her that they were capers, then had to proceed to quietly explain what they were.  We all  laughed about that, her included, and she loved them.


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 15, 2005)

I want some of those large Caperberries.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 15, 2005)

I must admit that I've never run across a recipe that specified a size of capers ... they just said, x amount of "capers". Thanks to one of the caper links I did recognize the 16-oz bottle of Roland's Capers .... humm ... after digging around in the back of the 'fridge I discovered mine are not "Nonpareil". I was just curious .... doubt that I could taste the difference.

However, I did notice that one site was selling capers in "White Balsamic Vinegar" ... and found that most curious. I've never heard of  "white" balsamic (whick looked clear to me) before.

You can learn something new around here every day!


----------



## Ishbel (Apr 16, 2005)

The capers I buy are salted in seasalt and in jars.  They are much more 'crispy' than the ones in brine.  I prefer to use them in cooked dishes (I just rinse them under the tap to remove all the excess salt granules) and the brined ones in salads and uncooked dishes.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 16, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> The capers I buy are salted in seasalt and in jars. They are much more 'crispy' than the ones in brine. I prefer to use them in cooked dishes (I just rinse them under the tap to remove all the excess salt granules) and the brined ones in salads and uncooked dishes.


 
Salt packed capers are the best. They're a little more pricey and harder to find than bottled capers, but taste and texture wise they are so much better.

White balsamic has been around for awhile. To me, it's just a novelty though. Regular dark balsamic has so much more depth in flavor.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 16, 2005)

I find there is a difference between the small and the larger varieties, and  much prefer the smaller ones, less bitter.


----------



## Ishbel (Apr 17, 2005)

Ironchef
Both types are readily available here in the UK.  Most supermarkets have more than one variety (and both types) on sale.

I'm glad you agree that the salted ones are much better than the brined ones!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 25, 2005)

I just found 2 jars of salt packed capers hiding in my cupboard and I am dying to make something good with them!


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 27, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I must admit that I've never run across a recipe that specified a size of capers ... they just said, x amount of "capers". Thanks to one of the caper links I did recognize the 16-oz bottle of Roland's Capers .... humm ... after digging around in the back of the 'fridge I discovered mine are not "Nonpareil". I was just curious .... doubt that I could taste the difference.
> 
> However, I did notice that one site was selling capers in "White Balsamic Vinegar" ... and found that most curious. I've never heard of "white" balsamic (whick looked clear to me) before.
> 
> You can learn something new around here every day!


 
bleach?????


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

roflmao norge - they just use coke-a-cola to turn that vinegar clear - why use bleach when good ol' cola does the same thing ! lol  Now marachino cherries - they ARE bleached and I won't touch one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 29, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> roflmao norge - they just use coke-a-cola to turn that vinegar clear - why use bleach when good ol' cola does the same thing ! lol Now marachino cherries - they ARE bleached and I won't touch one!!!!!!!!!


 
certainly ruins the old hot fudge sundae, 'hold the marachino.'  Why do we have to consume pounds of stuff before the FDA says OOPS.


----------

